# New Game > Post something about the person who posts next



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Well I'm bored so thought of a new game, see how far this goes.

All you need to do is post somthing about the person who is next to post. You can make it eas easy or as hard as you like so see how much of a range of people we have on here.

Easy eg: The person below me... Drives an Audi TT.

To which most on here can then reply and carry it on.

Or hard eg: The person below me... Lives in London, is called Paul and has 3 kids.

The looser is basically the last person to post to which nobody can reply.

So...

*The person below me... Owns a Red Audi TT.*

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nem said:


> *The person below me... Owns a Red Audi TT.*


No I don't :lol:

Ermmm....I haven't quite got this have I :roll: :wink: :lol:

Sorry - Carry on


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

OK OK, my go my go .. 

the person above me has a black TT


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

*sighs*



Nick


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I dont have a red TT but the person who posts next has red leather interior.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I do have a red Audi TT but with Black Leather / Alcantara interior.

Do I win ?

The person who posts next will be at APS tomorrow


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Hi Rob 

I'll be at A Primary School tomorrow (APS :roll: )

The next person will have repetitive window drom syndrome...

Andy


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have repetitive window syndrome because in this gorgeous weather I just have to keep it all the way down 8) . However I don't often bump into any people who lives up north with silver mk2's ......


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Dotti said:


> I have repetitive window syndrome because in this gorgeous weather I just have to keep it all the way down 8) . However I don't often bump into any people who lives up north with silver mk2's ......


 [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] :roll: :roll:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

[smiley=furious3.gif] sorry I dont speak japanese, the next person does....


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

これはたわごとの糸である


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Leg said:


> これはたわごとの糸である


As I have no idea what that means - it could be about me...... :lol:

Next post will be by someone who's already bored with this thread :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Not quite bored just a bit intrigued...

Bit like the next perv who is clearly a boobs man!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I might be 

The persone below me, hopefully, understands the rules now...

Nick


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Last post do I win?????


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I cleary hoped for too much...

:roll:

Nick


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Don't give up now, we almost had it....

Like the next person who won a medal for their country.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Does being runner up in the Bentley Classic golf competition today count? :roll:  (Got a lovely trophy and an invite to play in that National competition in Exeter in September over 3 days  )

The person below me will say........" but you needed to say... the person below me... " :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

slg said:


> Does being runner up in the Bentley Classic golf competition today count? :roll:  (Got a lovely trophy and an invite to play in that National competition in Exeter in September over 3 days  )


It would count, just, but you needed to say... the person below me...

Nick


----------



## ooloocat (Mar 16, 2007)

I've had a few bevvies tonight and still get it ---- will take over the medal even though it was just a trophy !!

Rubik cube champion in my category 27 years ago 

The person below me has recently bought their 9th car


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ooloocat said:


> I've had a few bevvies tonight and still get it ---- will take over the medal even though it was just a trophy !!
> 
> Rubik cube champion in my category 27 years ago
> 
> The person below me has recently bought their 9th car


Not quite "recently" but 7 years ago :roll:

The person below me enjoys 3 pints at Friday lunch time


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

How did you know that [smiley=cheers.gif]

The person below likes pies


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

Seeing as Yellow TT is avoiding this one, i like pies, who doesnt.

The person below me is a caravan owner.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> How did you know that [smiley=cheers.gif]


I am psychic :wink:

The person below me has 5 or more different mods done to their TT


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ah - I get it now 

The person below me has at least one item of pink underwear :roll:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

It's actually borrowed from the wifes wardrobe!  How did you know? :roll:

The person below will be scottish named after a 70's programme not posted for a while and hates this sort of forum posting sh*t! :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

M T Pickering said:


> It's actually borrowed from the wifes wardrobe!  How did you know? :roll:
> 
> The person below will be scottish named after a 70's programme not posted for a while and hates this sort of forum posting sh*t! :wink:


He's not around at the mo, but you are right ;-)

So in his absence the next person is the second best on the forum for PC advice.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

John C said:


> M T Pickering said:
> 
> 
> > It's actually borrowed from the wifes wardrobe!  How did you know? :roll:
> ...


That won't be me then, but if you want to buy one, I'm taking orders.

The next person to post on here will be a fellow work colleague with a belief in his own credibility.


----------

